# looking for weekend sharking partner.



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey all, I was interested in sharking a while back, but didn't have the gear or money to throw down on a rod and reel. The wife just agreed to let me get one if i found a good deal on ebay:thumbup:. $90 after shipping for a new, never used penn 6 0 and a long beach rod :thumbup:, and bidding on a 4 0 thats @ 35 after shipping.
I don't have a kayak and can't afford one, so I'm looking for people who would like a partner who have a kayak. I don't mind doing the dirty work till I get broken in, I'm just wanting to do some fishing. I know nothing about surf fishing, and the boat is out of commission, and my grandfather is not able to fix it at this time, so I want to go 

I've also got a Penn 320 and a big game shimano reel, don't know the model, but I've taken monster reds from both in last year's run. Let me know if anybody's interested, I should be getting the 6 0 shipped today and the other one shipped tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Let me know when and where you plan on going. I don't fish from the beach much, but I'll be happy to meet up with ya when I can.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

try looking on fishing gear for sale, i got a brand new shark rod i just finished for 80. no reel though. try to help out locally.


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

All ways looking for a buddy to hit up the beach for some shark fishing . My only problem is my brother's are no longer stationed around here so i usually dont shark fish any more from the beach since im 6ft8 300lbs i cant fit in my lil bro yak to run the bait out if your game for running the bait out in the yak i have all the rods and reels .


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

i've got a trip planned for this weekend, weather pending, but if that falls through i'll join ya. i don't have bait, but I do have shark rods and stands. maybe i can try and catch some bait in the next few days.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

Realtor: be happy to have ya! i'll let you know when i have a trip planned

jdh: I got a couple penn 6/0 w/ rods, one has about 600 yds of line. got em both at around $80 from ebay.

top dawg: if you have the yak i don't mind running it out whenever. I'd rather not do it on gulf side till the water warms up, as i have no wetsuit or funds to get that kind of clothes, but any time its a smooth day/night on gulf side, or just about any bay side, i'd be down, i'll have 2 6/0's soon...just waiting for them to come.

Payne: I'll probably not go out till next weekend. i'll be getting my penns here soon. is there any bait out right now?


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

i'll be gone next weekend, for 3 months...


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

awww


----------



## countryboy28 (Nov 4, 2010)

im down set it up


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

buddy and i are heading out this weekend on saturday. meeting @ portifino.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Buddy of mine and I are trying to put together a kayak fishing team, three or four in the team is the goal more the merrier but if we're doing tournaments then three or four will be the official "Team". I don't know much about shark fishing, i have done it with little success and until you can get on a Kayak, I'd be willing to fish it from the beach for a while. Just hit me up if you're interested in either the team or sharkin, we are both Marines and have been for a while 28 and 25 years old but i don't really care how old you are as long as you can handle your share of work and expenses (we fish cheap as possible BTW) and you are relatively mature. I'd be happy to meet up and try it out.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I invite any or all of you to pm me on starting a local club dedicated to LBSF. This would be a great way to get all the local sharkfishermen together and those that are interested in the sport could have somewhere to turn for info and guidance. Back in the 70's there was a local group but it kinda fell apart. We could have local tourneys and get involved in preserving the sport. I know it has'nt always had a great reputation and some feel it's trash fishing but a group voice would change a lot of views on what we do.....Just a thought like I said pm if you interested.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, i actually used to not necessarily hate fishing for sport and not food, but I used to be opinionated against it to a degree. I think steps can be taken, on a local level and national, and international level, to use the sport fishing and modern tagging technology to an advantage to help our fisheries. i'm actually using my local experiences I gain to start on a off and on 2-3 yr tour around the country(and if funds are available, worldwide) to do landbased and yak based fishing in an effort to tag everything imagineable. 

Back on topic:

this weekend is out, influenza and school work have sidelined me!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyone going out tonight or this weekend?


----------



## countryboy28 (Nov 4, 2010)

to the fort sat.trying to get friends yak


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

time? i might can bring 2 penns. i have no idea what kind of rig to use, so if you want to let me borrow a couple leaders i can reimburse you for it. i really don't want to blindly shell out lots of money on terminal tackle when i don't know what i'm doing.


----------



## countryboy28 (Nov 4, 2010)

if you come to the fort i make all leaders you just need rods and beer


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

bwhite look on you tube type in shark rigs there several people mostly captains that explain in very good detail plus visual that show you how to tie up leaders for sharks . Several show you how to tie it with 49 strand and several with single strand . I run a single 200 lb leader with i believe the swivels i use are 250 or 300 lb swivels i bought a bunch of them about 2 yrs ago and cant remember what lb they are . depending on the size shark your going after you can run a 6/0 -16/0 hooks . usually i split the difference and run 10/0 hook . There several ways to tie up the leaders you can use crimps when i use crimps i usually use 3 crimps yes i know its over kill how ever you never know what your going to hook into and i want extra security to make sure one crimp dont fail and if it does i have back up ones holding the leader together . 2 would be fine tho , or you can tie the rigs with a haywire twist 8-14 twist bend the tag end 90degrees then tight wrap it another 8-14 times then work the extra tag end back and forth until it breaks off leaving a clean break or you can get wire cutters and cut the extra off . BlacktipH has several good videos and goes into very good detail when explaining plus he also has several videos of him landing sharks with his rigs so they do work .http://www.leadertec.com has the best prices for all the leader swivels and hooks that i have found even with the shipping and handling . If you want to know every thing i use i will be glad to put the item #'s up of everything i bought from this site so you will have no problem ordering what you need . If you want me to i need to know weather or not your going to use crimps or haywire twist when tying your leaders so you dont get something you dont need. now you will need a good pier of wire cutters and crimper's , I got lucky since my uncle and grandpa was electricians and all ways bought the best wire cutters and crimper's and my uncle gave me a older pair of crimpers he had . I have ch 18 heavy duty crimper's they run any were from $130 -$160 these crimper's are massive and look almost like bolt cutters but they make crimping heave wire and cable very easy . but you can get a decent pair for around $30 -$50


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

wasn't able to make it out today. spent the day w/ family, which i knew about but spending much needed time with wife and friends i haven't seen in forever. as far as i know we WILL be going out on monday evening.


----------

